# Panel on Monday!



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,


Well it's taken:


6 years of dreaming of a family,
3 ICSI PGD cycles,
2 miscarriages = 3 angels 💙💙💗
Years of meetings, consultations, procedures, embarrassing moments, hospital visits/stays, tears, tantrums and every emotion possible...


Happy ever after is finally in touching distance!!


Adoption panel on Monday... Any advice gratefully recieved...


XxX


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah what a lovely post! I'm behind you in process so no advice but good luck and hope it's a magical day for you followed by a swift match! X


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi adoption dreams


Just be yourself, don't worry, don't drink to much tea/coffee beforehand or you will be wanting the loo while in the panel room (   Yes it happened to me).


Good luck sweetie you will be fine


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Becs40 said:


> Ah what a lovely post! I'm behind you in process so no advice but good luck and hope it's a magical day for you followed by a swift match! X


Thank you. You will be at this stage before you know it. It's taken us exactly 1 year x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Macgyver said:


> Hi adoption dreams
> 
> Just be yourself, don't worry, don't drink to much tea/coffee beforehand or you will be wanting the loo while in the panel room (  Yes it happened to me).
> 
> Good luck sweetie you will be fine


Thank you &#128522; good point about not drinking too much I never even thought of that! Haha. We are in at 10.30. We have taken Mon/Tue off work - hoping to celebrate afterwards if everything goes ok xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good luck and dont worry its not bad at all


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont panic! Breathe alot. Dont think of it like an exam more of a chat! Make laugh 'a little'. 
Hope it goes fantastically well. 
Xxzz


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Take tissues, it'll be emotional, but in a good way!!   And just be yourself, you will be great


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone I really appreciate your kind words and well wishes.

Lolly I have just noticed your signature what wonderful news - congratulations hun xx


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

All the best, Adoption Dreams. You really deserve this.   Panel will be over within a few minutes so don't worry. If you've made it this far you'll be great x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Luck Adoption Dreams x just think this time on Monday you'll be a mummy to be  

Xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Good luck.

Will give you a heads up so you are prepared, some panels inc mine seem a bit like a UN conference! Quite formal etc I just focused on each person asking questions  at time and smiled ( although inside was having palpitations)

I didn't have a hot drink incase I got a flush on and the sweats, also something light to eat before, I was having some nausea issues . Get there early and go to a nearby coffee shop, (I had a nice iced frappe and a bagel) worked a treat for us and helped relax. Take your time answering questions and don't worry about saying some silly things, I was just myself and actually made most of the po faced people laugh! 

Having said all that our chair was really lovely a lot of the panel members were pleasant and we didn't even leave the room to get the verdict! Was over in 15 minutes!


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Best of luck 
So exciting. 4 weeks tomorrow and we will be at ours! Yikes! 
Can't wait to hear your good news xxxxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Wishing you luck Adoption Dreams. I'm not too far behind you! x


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good Luck, you will be fine. Here's to sipping champagne on Monday.


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow AD xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. I am literally shaking with nerves. Think I will go to bed soon lol x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Panel went so well today. We're finally going to be a mummy and daddy xx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Fab news, I hope that you are matched quickly with a LO 

I'll update the board too


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations Adoptiondreams! Hope you're celebrating!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Woohoo! Congratulations Adoption Dreams. Time to celebrate!!

Xx


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

Congratulations Mummy to Be!!! Hope you are enjoying your celebrations x


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations !! Enjoy celebrating !! X


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations.  Enjoy your celebrations


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Many congratulations! Xx


----------

